# 1995 Bear Creek



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

odd little thing! :-?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks Tippy !


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

LOL... Tippy doesn't even describe THAT boat! Boy what a skinny water boat though eh? That thing would disappear in the marsh.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

comer, was it your turn or my turn to say that?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

That thing is pretty f'ing sweet if you ask me. Never seen a canoe like that.


----------



## Caretaker (Jun 16, 2008)

I saw it on Craigslist advertised as a Gheenoe.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I saw it on Craigslist advertised as a Gheenoe.


Kind of sort of. Title of ad says "flats boat gheenoe" but in the ad it describes it is a "bear creek like a gheenoe". A lot of people are stretching the use of the name gheenoe to describe a certain type of a boat to get the name gheenoe in the ad so it gets picked up by the search engine. 

Not a bad tactic if you aren't trying to fool somebody. He didn't need to put it in the title for the search to pick it up. Pretty cool in that most people would never have come across a boat like this that might better suit their needs or budget. Not cool when the ad is for a square back canoe. I don't mean this one but a plain old every day canoe.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats a pretty cool boat, however it looks to me if you stand up your about to take a swim. It looks like theres only a 2 horse on the back though.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

looks good to me. lot fun memories can be had in that thing. especially on the trout streams up my way.


----------

